# Looking for a breeder



## Lacy (Feb 14, 2005)

I am in search of a reputable, fairly priced breeder within reasonable distance of me. I live in North Dakota (i know yikes!!) and would like to find a breeder in minnesota, south dakota, iowa, nebraska, or wisconsin. If anyone knows of any that would be wonderful!! thank you!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lacy_@Feb 15 2005, 07:13 PM
> *I am in search of a reputable, fairly priced breeder within reasonable distance of me.  I live in North Dakota (i know yikes!!) and would like to find a breeder in minnesota, south dakota, iowa, nebraska, or wisconsin.  If anyone knows of any that would be wonderful!! thank you!!
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35715*


[/QUOTE]

Normally, I would say check out the American Maltese Association Breeders List at http://www.americanmaltese.org/
but I checked the list by state and there is one breeder only in a couple of the states you mentioned... Hopefully, someone here will have some more names for you.

Just be sure that you do not buy from a breeder on the USDA list.... if you need more info on that, just ask..... or key in "USDA" in the Search feature at the top of the page....

Good luck in your search!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Contact your local all-breed kennel club. Not all good Maltese breeders belong to the AMA for a variety of reasons. There are a couple of good ones in MI.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 14, 2005)

Where would I go about looking for the all-kennel club in fargo??


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Check in your yellow pages, or do a google on kennel clubs in Fargo. You could also ask your vet, or a local dog trainer.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Fargo-Moorhead Kennel Club

Corresponding Secretary : Dennis Craig 
Address: 501 Northland Ct, Breckenridge, MN , 56520-1231 
Website: www.FMKennelclub.com 
Email: [email protected] 
Club Type: All Breed 

You can search by state for all-breed clubs here:
http://www.akc.org/clubs/search/index.cfm?...conf&display=on

Maltese are not a popular UKC breed, so AKC clubs are your best bet. Most clubs have a breeder referral.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank you very much everyone that has replied with helpful tips, I really appreciate it!! My hunt for a breeder is on!! I will keep all of you updated!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Good luck in your search. It took me a year to find Lacey's breeder. I did find some before her but they were just incredibly high priced or puppies were not available when I would have liked.


----------

